# Setting up a domain name (newbie question) (solved)



## kr651129 (Apr 18, 2014)

First of all, I'm sure this is a total newbie question so bare with me 

I have a domain name that redirect to my box with www/apache22 on it.  I found a super cheap SSL provider and wanted to learn more about it beyond self signed certificates.  So I bought one.  The problem is since I have my domain through godaddy and I have it redirect with masking to my IP the certificate can't be validated.  Can someone point me in the right direction to learn how to associate my domain name directly with my server without a redirect?

Thank you!!


----------



## kr651129 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Setting up a domain name (newbie question)*

Changed the host file on go daddy, all is well


----------

